# New Member



## flynan (Feb 20, 2005)

action Hello fellow Outbackers!!
We are happy to say that as of yesterday we have joined your family. We will be picking our 28bhs up on Wed. 2/23/05. I want to think everyone in this forum for the help in making our decision and our purchase. One of the best ideas was to decide exactly what we wanted, and then call dealers and tell them we are calling around to get the best deal without playing around. Some still wanted us to come in and sit down, but most just gave us the quote. We ended up going to Reines in Manassas, Va and took about an hour, (or less), to sign papers. I can't believe how easy it was







.

Today they are saying we are going to get anywhere from "some to none" snow accumulation. I'm hoping for none~and impatiently waiting for spring.

Thanks for everyones help









Judy 
George
& boys


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Judy welcome aboard the Outbackers and congratulations on your Outback!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome flynan to the group.
and congrats on the outback.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome and congrats!

We love our 28BHS and hope you will too. Now if we can just get through the last stages of winter.....

Come on springtime! sunny


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the 28BHS, and don't feel too bad. It's raining bucket loads here in S. Cal and we cancelled our trip this weekend. Enjoy when the weather clears up


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! Looks like the dealers are making a good living this winter! New members are joining at a rapid rate!


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Flynan from a newbie








Congrats on your new RV


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, flynan! action action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations and Welcome!!!

Visit often! Wonderful people with sound advice!

Jason


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to the best damn owners forum on the internet!

Congrats on your new trailer, I'm sure you will enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrates on the TT and welcome to the site from another Newbie. You will appreciate the wisdom and advice on this site.

Bruce


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

action 
welcome flynan! I am a newbie too. We just purchased our 26rs a few weeks ago. I have heard really good things, on another forum, about Reines. It sounds like they are one of the best in Customer service.

Sally


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

flynan,

Congrats on becoming an Outbacker! action

Welcome to the site and to our elite group.

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Judy,
Probably can't say anything that hasn't already been said at this point in the thread. Welcome to the family and be sure to plug into the Mid-Atlantic States Rally plans if you can (click here for rally details).

Used to live in Fairfax Station and we miss Virginia in many ways. However, home is the Northwest and really always has been. My son disagrees and claims Va. is where he should be.

Enjoy Outbackers, we do!

BBB


----------

